# Mmmmmm...



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Harleigh got a special Peanut Butter ice cream treat today and she says its definitely yummy!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

_That was so.... Yummy! More please?_

















She gives a big thumbs up for these delicious treats!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

So adorable! Love your pictures!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Great Pics, especially the one with the cockeyed open mouth!!!!!!!


----------

